# Admiral of the Fleet Sir Julian Oswald



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Passed away July 19th

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...7/Admiral-of-the-Fleet-Sir-Julian-Oswald.html

I think he was the last promotion to AF before they abandoned the rank


----------

